

WPScan Licensing - infosec-au
http://blog.dewhurstsecurity.com/2015/01/21/wpscan-licensing.html

======
snadon
I stumbled on this on Twitter[1] and thought it was an interesting read. It is
very important to license your work correctly.

Delve Labs answered about the issue: [https://www.delvelabs.ca/robbed-
gunpoint/](https://www.delvelabs.ca/robbed-gunpoint/)

[1]
[https://twitter.com/ethicalhack3r/status/557907559643103232](https://twitter.com/ethicalhack3r/status/557907559643103232)

Update: There is a new thread on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8930044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8930044)

